# Oh well done love...



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wife went to Dublin on the plane with her sister this morning, her sister is 5'10'' (reason why i told you this, keep reading).

Im picking them up from the airport supposedly in her practical car WHICH SHE HAS TAKEN THE KEYS FOR!

So, me, 6 year old, 9 year old and her and her sister are coming back from Manchester airport in the TT, should be interesting.

Daft cow.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We need pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> We need pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah - just to see if ugly runs in the family


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > We need pics :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


People in glass houses....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 072#896072


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, I gave it up as soon as I put the kids in, 2 adults and 2 kids is the limit. Took em to the in laws instead and went on my own, it just wasnt gonna happen.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> Oh, I gave it up as soon as I put the kids in, 2 adults and 2 kids is the limit. Took em to the in laws instead and went on my own, it just wasnt gonna happen.


Put the back seat down, numb nuts. I've got 6 adults in my car (including me) - Admittedly, it's hardly "first class" travel, but frankly, who cares? I'm the one driving.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I gave it up as soon as I put the kids in, 2 adults and 2 kids is the limit. Took em to the in laws instead and went on my own, it just wasnt gonna happen.
> ...


Unfortunately I'm not married to an airhead bint, my wife would kill me if i turned up with kids not on boosters and not wearing seatbelts and as for putting her in the boot, she is way too classy for that. I cant speak for her sister although she has her own extremely safe looking airbags.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: hahahaahhaha, made me spit my water out  Bastard.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> I cant speak for her sister although she has her own extremely safe looking airbags.


Got any pics of aforementioned airbags? Could do with unloading the canon!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Leg said:


> Oh, I gave it up as soon as I put the kids in, 2 adults and 2 kids is the limit. Took em to the in laws instead and went on my own, it just wasnt gonna happen.


Smart move. If you'd been stopped you'd have almost certainly got points and fine. Never mind what could have happened if you'd been in an accident - doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I cant speak for her sister although she has her own extremely safe looking airbags.
> ...


Agreed, any chance of some pics?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Wife went to Dublin on the plane with her sister this morning, her sister is 5'10'' (reason why i told you this, keep reading).
> 
> Im picking them up from the airport supposedly in her practical car WHICH SHE HAS TAKEN THE KEYS FOR!
> 
> ...


Hold it right there YOU ... Did she take the spares also to her 'practical' car? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Wife went to Dublin on the plane with her sister this morning, her sister is 5'10'' (reason why i told you this, keep reading).
> ...


Ahhh you mean the spares which neither of us have any idea are located? Bottom of some drawer I expect, aint seen em in 18 months and her car is being replaced in 2 weeks so I doubt we ever will.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> People in glass houses....


Should be careful in what room they have a [email protected]*k?


----------

